

Microsoft Pays University $250,000 To Adopt Office 365 - Garbage
http://www.winbeta.org/?q=news/microsoft-pays-university-250000-adopt-office-365

======
Rhapso
I am working a switch over to 365 right now from novell groupwise. It seems to
work fine if you use outlook. Heaven help you if you want to do something
complex like bcc a message or set up a list serve on the online interface.

It just seems to be a re-skin of Live with some group oriented features and I
am not sold on it. As to Microsoft being desperate to take the market I can
attest to the truth of it, they did a similar deal to keep us out of google
apps but with smaller numbers.

------
drivebyacct2
Last discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2735944>

The discussion before that: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2732537>

